# 'O-A' long stay/retirement visa



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone out there applied for a long stay retirement visa, known as an 'O-A' visa? I am considereing applying as I already hold an 'O' visa but qualify for the retirement long stay visa, which eradicates the notorious 'visa run'. I have the forms and supporting documents, but before I trundle off to Bangkok (knowing Thai systems as I do) I thought it prudent to see if anyone has been through the process and what were the hidden pitfalls, issues or problems associated with the process. I'll bet there are some real horror stories out there. Any knowledge is better than none. Thanks for any help or advice you can give. Grapehair.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually, it is pretty easy.

You apply for an extension of your O visa based on retirement, and must do so in the province of your residence. The application form (TM 7) is available online. 

There are a number of attachments which have to be included:

1. Photocopy of the face sheet of your passport, as well as the page showing your current visa and latest entry stamp; you also need a copy of the Departure Card (TM 6) which should be stapled into your passport;

2. Proof of residence, such as a signed lease, etc. There are stories of folks who obtained a letter from a hotel which indicated that they were residing there, but I have no personal experience with that.

3. Proof of income and/or bank deposit. You need to show that you have 800,000 THB available to you in the coming year. It can either be a recurrent income (i.e. pension) or a deposit in a Thai bank, or a combination of the two showing 800,000 THB or more (i.e. if you have a pension which adds to to 600,000 THB annually, then you will have to have 200,000 THB or more in the bank). 

If it is income, the proof required is a certificate from your Embassy attesting to the fact that you have XX amount of income annually. The US Embassy does not ask for documentary proof of that amount, but simply take your word for it. I think the UK Embassy requires proof of the income. These might be available at the UK consulate in Pattaya - I am from the US, so I don't know that for certain.

If it is a bank deposit, you need a copy of your passbook face page and the page showing the amount currently on deposit, as well as a letter from your bank certifying that you have that amount on deposit. The letter should be obtained and dated just prior to submitting your application. The bank account should be in your name only - if it is a joint account with another person, then Immigration will only count 1/2 of the deposit in your favor.

Bring the originals of all documents and extra copies with you to the Immigration Office. You will sign and date each copy, and pay the fee, which is currently 1900 THB, and you get your one year extension.

Two other matters. 

First, If you plan on leaving Thailand at any time during the period of your extension, you must get a Re-Entry Permit. It can be either single entry (the fee is 1000 THB) or multiple entry (3800 THB) The application form (TM 8) is available on line, and can be submitted as part of your extension application. If you leave Thailand without a Re-Entry Permit, your extension is cancelled and you have to start all over.

Second, you have to file a report every 90 days that you remain in Thailand. The form (TM 47) is available online. When you first get your extension, they will staple a paper in your passport reminding you of the date to file. When you file the first report, they will replace the reminder with a new one. The report has to have pretty much the same attachments as for the extension, but not the financial proof. Note: if you do leave Thailand while the extension is in effect, the 90 day reporting "clock" starts again on your return.

While it sounds onerous, it really isn't. My wife and I live in Chonburi, and had all our documents assembled before we went to Immigration; they reviewed the documents and we we were in and out in less than an hour with our extensions and re-entry permits.


----------

